# Can someone tell me the name of this picece?



## Ch0pin (Aug 16, 2020)

Please tell me the name of the piece played in this video at minute 6:46


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

When You Wish Upon a Star


----------



## Ch0pin (Aug 16, 2020)

Why don‘t you just stop posting non sense when you don‘t know it? @Janxharris


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Chopin - Prelude in E-Flat Major op. 28 no. 19


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Ch0pin said:


> Why don't you just stop posting non sense when you don't know it? @Janxharris


You should check your link.


----------



## Ch0pin (Aug 16, 2020)

Apparently you are incompetent as others seem to have no issues...


----------



## Ch0pin (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the fast answer!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Is the problem solved now?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Is the problem solved now?


No. Janxharris is incompetent. We should group together and have a dialogue.


----------

